
Coding Challenge - jgarb
My team is hosting a coding challenge in Buffalo NY in a few weeks.  I wanted to inquire if this site would work for getting the word out or is there a better recommended method?
======
serg_chernata
I think you're better off setting up a page on meetup.com

This is not how HN works.

------
gus_massa
Do you have a webpage about the event? Does it have something unusual? Do you
have some material about a previous edition?

